# Guess how this happened



## 1966fastbacks (Aug 4, 2017)

Can you guess how and when this little boo boo happened?


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 4, 2017)

Mom backing into the garage.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 4, 2017)

That paint on the kickstand should come off real easy with some lacquer thinner.


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 4, 2017)

tube/tire got wound around the hub and pulled the rim in


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 4, 2017)

Was it during shipping? Looks like it's being unwrapped.


----------



## buickmike (Aug 5, 2017)

It's. Late so ill hypothesize - a failure of the axle leading to shearing of flange.  At some point a spoke got caught in between and rim was pulled into vortex. Paint residue was to protect bare metal Until somebody would later come along probably 30 years later.....


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 5, 2017)

Looks like one that just sold on eBay ?


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 5, 2017)

1966fastbacks said:


> little boo boo



Mama June sat on it :eek:


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Aug 5, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Looks like one that just sold on eBay ?



Correct. Every so often i feel sorry for a bike and buy it just to help it out. It's missing the seat and someone sprayed the chrome with silver paint to hide the rust. I didn't even need this bike for my collection but just had to have it. It flipped out of the guys truck on the way to drop it off at Fedx. First time i have had one damaged before it was shipped. I guess no good deed goes unpunished.
The guy was great. He gave me a refund and we worked out a deal. Got for about what the chain guard is worth.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 5, 2017)

1966fastbacks said:


> Correct. Every so often i feel sorry for a bike and buy it just to help it out. It's missing the seat and someone sprayed the chrome with silver paint to hide the rust. I didn't even need this bike for my collection but just had to have it. It flipped out of the guys truck on the way to drop it off at Fedx. First time i have had one damaged before it was shipped. I guess no good deed goes unpunished.
> The guy was great. He gave me a refund and we worked out a deal. Got for about what the chain guard is worth.View attachment 655413



I was the closest, glad it works out for you dude.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2017)

Wow! After it flipped out of the truck it must have been hit by a concrete truck to get smashed up like that. That wheel would make a nice wall hanger for the living room.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Aug 5, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Wow! After it flipped out of the truck it must have been hit by a concrete truck to get smashed up like that. That wheel would make a nice wall hanger for the living room.



The guy said cars had to swerve to avoid hitting the box. And you guessed it - That wheel is going on a wall for sure.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 5, 2017)

glad you got a good deal on it ,I was watching it on ebay and thought about it myself since I sold my orange one last year


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2017)

UPS or Fedex?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2017)

catfish said:


> UPS or Fedex?




Neither, it fell out of the sellers truck on the way to the shipper.


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Neither, it fell out of the sellers truck on the way to the shipper.




Ouch!


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Aug 5, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> glad you got a good deal on it ,I was watching it on ebay and thought about it myself since I sold my orange one last year



Like i said i already have one just like it. It was just driving me nuts with all that spray paint on it. I have the correct seat and sissy bar for it. I also have a whole room full of 60's wheels but no 70's.
Back to Ebay for a rear wheel unless a CABE'r has one. I can't win lately. Also have enough projects to get me through the summer. In AZ it's the opposite from most of you guys. It's too hot in the summer months so you stay in and work on bikes.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2017)

1966fastbacks said:


> Like i said i already have one just like it. It was just driving me nuts with all that spray paint on it. I have the correct seat and sissy bar for it. I also have a whole room full of 60's wheels but no 70's.
> Back to Ebay for a rear wheel unless a CABE'r has one. I can't win lately. Also have enough projects to get me through the summer. In AZ it's the opposite from most of you guys. It's too hot in the summer months so you stay in and work on bikes.




I used to be able to work on bikes inside the house too. Those days are gone so now I have to wait until fall winter and spring for garage or outside work.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Aug 5, 2017)

Married? I'm not and restored or refurbished all my bikes under the AC while watching tv. Just have had to get used to the kitchen counter always looking like the back of an old bicycle shop.
I hear ya, No doing the outside work until about November.


----------

